# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  УНФ Не хватает остатка по учету запасов и затрат на складе

## nesmi

Добрый день! 
УНФ 1.6.16.178 
При проведении документа расходная накладная по одной номенклатуре выходит позиция "Не хватает остатка по учету запасов и затрат на складе УНФ". 
По всем отчетам на складе есть остаток, в карточке номенклатуры тоже, ранее по этим остаткам уже были расходные. 
Одно подозрение - меняли счета учета в номенклатуре через групповое изменение реквизитов, возможно ошибка из-за этого. Каким образом можно проверить? 
На данный момент счет учета запасов - Товары, продукция 
счет учета затрат - Коммерческие расходы 
Спасибо за помощь!

----------

